# Pseudoephedrine Smurfing Fuels Surge in Large-Scale Methamphetamine Production



## Guest

This is *NOT* LE Sensitive (restricted) info. If any of you mods believes it should be taken down, please feel free to do so.

The National Drug Intelligence Center has published a Situation Report titled, _Pseudoephedrine Smurfing Fuels Surge in Large-Scale Methamphetamine Production in California_. The report focuses on the increased use of "smurfing", to circumvent regulations controlling retail purchases of pseudoephedrine by individuals engaged in the illicit production of methamphetamine in California. You may access a copy of the report at:

(U) Situation Report: Pseudoephedrine Smurfing Fuels Surge in Large-Scale Methamphetamine Production in California (UNCLASSIFIED)


----------



## L4G81

Sorry....had to with the whole "smurfing" word. HAHA


----------



## Killjoy

"As a hydroelectric-engineer-lawyer, I have no problem with this. As long as people smurf in the privacy of their own homes on a Saturday night, why should the police care?"


----------

